# fisher ezv wire question



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

hey guys... im just finishin up wiring in my plow.. on the truck side power wire there is a red, black and small orange and black wire.. red goes to selenoid, black to ground but where does the little wire go?? it has a weird end on it? 

it is a mm1 with 2 plugs (before the iso module)


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

chris694205;972649 said:


> hey guys... im just finishin up wiring in my plow.. on the truck side power wire there is a red, black and small orange and black wire.. red goes to solenoid, black to ground but where does the little wire go?? it has a weird end on it?
> 
> it is a mm1 with 2 plugs (before the ISO module)


I almost think you have a battery cable for an ISO setup. Is the connector kind of like a pencil style connector; looks something like this...









Maybe this will help. Here is a side by side comparison of where the wires are _supposed_ to go.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Black orange with ring terminal goes to ground at battery


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea it looks alot like the pic you sent... should i just ground it like the pic says


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

.....Ground to motor relay you mean? Just chop off that current connector, then splice in additional line if you need it to close the distance to the motor relay using a butt connector and appropriate wire.

Now connect a ring terminal on the other end of that to attach it to the motor relay. It should be connected on a *small terminal with the black/orange* wire that comes off the control harness.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

sounds like you have a battery cable from a iso system. Does the wire come from the ring terminal / ground side at the battery?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

well this is gettin on my nerves... there is a brown and red wire goin to the selenoid and there is a green and black which i dont see in any of these pics.. there is also 2 red wires connected with a male connector onthe end by the selenoid but i dont see where they go..i can get it so that when i pushthe controller the pump will squeel but wont move any part of the plow


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the wiring? Where did you get these harnesses, were they used or new, and you do have the 9 pin control harness correct?

Keep in mind you can kind of wing it and forget about colors and focus on location. These 2 red wires that you speak of are kind of throwing me off. 

Crash has more experience in the old relay systems then I do, but this section of it is pretty straight forward.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Your motor may run, but until you have correct current to your control side of it.....it won't function.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

it is a used wiring harness that came with the plow except for the power wire that connects to the ground of the battery and the selenoid and sticks out of the grille (that didnt come with the plow so i just bought it)... im just trying to make it function and im not worried about the headlights at the moment... it is a 12 pin.. as you can see in the picture, the battery ground has the orange/black wire and the main large wire attached..im confused as to where that black and orange wire with the end you pictured above goes and the red wires


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

the picture is kind of fuzzy, are you holding two or three wires in your hand? ...red / red / black - orange?

Is it possible that the one you call green / black is in fact green / brown


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

sorry for such a crappy pic... there are 2 red wires in my hand and your correct about it being green and brown..


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

there is a black and orange grounded at the neg of battery.. and there is a black and orange coming off of the neg cable with the wierd pencil type end and im not sure where that goes


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

This looks like a 12 pin V blade harness and not a straight blade. I think the two reds are supposed to connect to the battery grill harness, and where you don't have the right harness.... I'm willing to bet they weren't even used before. 

Separate the two wires that you already have hooked up to the solenoid in the picture. Atach one on each small stud. Connect the black/orange directly to the ground side of the battery and see if the plow FULLY functions. If not, I would say those two red wires need to be hooked to power. If all is well, then leave the two red wires untouched.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You can actually just connect the two black orange wires via a butt connector where it is already coming from the ground battery terminal.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea that makes sense... i just dont get why it wont work now that all these wires are correct


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea it is a V plow i am tryin to hook up


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

oh....well there you go. On your PLOW side battery harness, is there 3 pins or 2?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

there are 3 pins


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If the one you just bought only has 2 then it won't work.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been trying to come up with a part number this whole time to confirm with you....but I can't find one for the life of me.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

no the one i just bought has 3.. it plugs in just fine


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

no the one i just bought has 3 pins.. it plugs in just fine


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I think you need to chop that connector off (weather pak connector) and affix it to the two red wires with the other connector. The black orange off the control harness goes direct to the negative terminal as shown and so on. Then you should be good to go.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

that wire with the weird connector will put those red wires straight to ground if i connect them so im not sure if that will work.. i will go outside and try it out right now


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yea that didnt work... those red wires have power to them already


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The small paired red wires are to be connected to the single red small wire on the battery cables harness, but I doubt you have a small red wire on the battery cable harness because you have the wrong battery cable harness. 

And its clear because it shouldn't have a small orange/black on it. Should have a small red, which as stated get connected to the two small reds you show as exiting form the control harness with the motor relay activation wires. The correct battery cable harness is p/n 66623.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

ok you were def right about that... i got the right battery harness cable and it gained me some ground... now i can hear the selenoids on the V plow click when i push the buttons but thats it.. no motor no movement


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If you take a screw driver or momentary wire and jump the two big post on the actual solenoid, then the motor should activate. If not, it's not hooked up right or the solenoid is junk. I wouldn't think the later as you already had the motor working.

Your sure the brown/red & brown/green wires are on separate polls as well?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yup.. those wires are on seperate terminals and when you jump the selenoid the motor runs... im lost


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Make sure all the connections are tight...but it looks like you need to replace the solenoid, it's junk.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

yes thats what i thought this morning.. i took a solonoid off of my other plow truck which has a perfect working plow and it still doesnt work


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

That doesn't make any sense. non.....what so ever.

Run through this test. This will point you in the right direction.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

i have ran threw all of those things... im beginning to think its something to do with the plow... some fisher techs have said to check the relay things on the plow and one said to make sure the parkin light circuit is complete (for what reason idk)... i guess if the relay things on the plow are faulty it wont give current to the motor idk.. its about to go to the shop


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's NOT the plow. If you can cross those terminals and the motor runs then it is truck side. 

Before you could only get the motor to run, and not the cartridges....Now it's the opposite. What is the common denominator here....Motor Relay (solenoid) & Battery Cable. 

I know you don't want to, but you need to go back through these tests to find the issue now that you have the correct wiring installed. 

Vehicle Control Harness Test (no motor relay)
Coil Activation Test
Control Test

Do you have a helper that you can use to try the controller while you jump the solenoid again?


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

well i dont but i just pull the controller outside of the cab and do it myself while i jump the selenoid... but still the motor runs but nothing moves on the plow


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

If nothing is moving plow side AND your motor isn't running, you need to run a controller test. Both harness and control bench test. The signals aren't getting through to to the motor relay let alone to the plow. (let me know if you need them)

On the controller, is the back light or indicator light on? What I'm getting at, and I'm sorry if this sounds obvious, but it's worth double checking the small stuff; Did you hook up the red accessory wire in the cab, and have you checked the fuse? 

Another thing you can try is: With a helper or a reach of your own hand, try jumping the solenoid again while supplying 12v to the # 4 pin on the PLOW SIDE harness. CAREFUL, the plow should go into the V mode, so try and keep clear of the blade. If this works, it further confirms the issue is plowside.


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

its ok everything helps... my buddy just came over and hooked his truck into it and the plow worked great.... then we hooked up his controller to my truck and my truck worked great... so it was my controller (both of them were shot) turns out there are 2 fuses on the mother board of the controller, 1 controls the selenoids on the plow and the other controls the pump.. thanks so much for the help


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet! Happy plowing man!


----------

